# Lost weight with Heather's suggested soluable fibre food



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Heather and all, as i am only one week here i would like to share my experience eating soluable food.I live in south east Ireland, the land of the fairies,a friend of a friend sent for Heather's book,she got on so well that she loaned it to me and because i got on so well i joined this forum.To try to keep things short i started eating soluable fibre just before Christmas and could not believe the change it made to my ibs,i lost 14lbs in the short time which was great as i am over weight, this is something that i could not do in years even in weight watchers, but i have a little problem, even though i am doing everything the same with food i am at a stand still for about three weeks,i have not lost any more weight, i am walking also, i am wondering what i could be doing that has stopped me from loosing more weight, could it be i am eating too much starch.I eat oatmeal each morning, chicken sandwich at lunch and fish or chicken with potatoe and carrotts in the evening.I drink loads of water,fennel and peppermint tea, fibregel and antispasmodics.Am i consuming too many calories?Appreciate any advice please.Tina.


----------



## gisele27 (Dec 9, 2002)

Its common to come to a standstill in weight while starting a new diet & exercise plan. Your body is still changing, although you may not see it on the scale. One thing I did notice is that you're consuming a lot of starches...exchange those potatoes & carrots for other veggies such as green beans, cauliflower, and celery. These will still fill you up, but contain a lot less carbs. You may want to steam them for a few minutes if they are too harsh on your tummy raw. And try not to eat too much bun with your chicken sandwich. You will notice the pounds dropping off more consistently. Hope this helps!


----------



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks gisele for your response.Yes i thought i was eating too much starch but the veggies you mention are not on the soluable list??At least i don't think they are,i will try them and see how i go, if i don't i will never know.I know that some folk can eat what others can not.Thank you again.Tina.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Unfortunately it appears that, due to the fact that the body has mechanisms in place which will adjust metabolic rate to try to keep the body weight within +/- 10% of what you are genetically programmed to be normally, if you just reduce calories there will be a phase of weight loss followed by a plateau from which one cannot seem to find a way off. Then you see them lined up at the Jenny Craig fron counter buying more and more meal replacement bars and stuff.This is where you have to increase your caloric burn rate...not just through increased activity like exercise (which many people have trouible sustaining) but what is cool to do (and men really dig this...they won't admit to it but they do) is to increase your basal metabolic rate by increasing the size of skeletal muscles. I other words, do some weight-tension workout daily. You won't, and Hanz und Franz say, in the "Pump You Up!!!" category...but if you do it daily with the right regimen you will gain definition. And that alwsys looks good







More muscle burns more calories at rest and if done the right way the results can also encourage your mate eventually to help you burn more calories engaging in activities you can do together when the kids are asleep more frequently.







See? I was a good boy and did not cross the line which defines the bounds of good taste, right Jan? Jan? Put the gun down Jan...sorry...







OK then just reduce your caloric intake 300-500 calories per day and lose a pound a week. OR reduce 250 and add 250 to your burn rate by walking (where is that damn distance-body mass chart????) well, however far you have to walk for your body size to burn off the extra 250....







they have charts and electrotherapeutic gizmos in the trainers pockets for that stuff.MNoLipids


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Doing pushups a couple times a week works for me.







I also walk eleven blocks each way to work, jog on my trampline a couple times a week, and dance whenever I can as much as I can (jitterbug)





















BTW, everyone's asking me when and how I got so much thinner. I say, "I had to take all the sugar out of my diet because it was tearing up my stomach."


----------



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Mike,thanks so much for your response,i'v just checked in now.I fully understand what you are saying as i am at this weight loss for ever,but i have to say that since changing over to soluable fibre i lost 14lbs quickly but as i have explained i am at a stand still now.I don't know if you will still agree with me on this but i really am convinced that i am eating too much carbo/starch.I have started to walk each evening and i know from past times i would have to work hard at burning calories.If you get to read this soon i would appreciate your opinion on my too much carbos.I wrote in to Heather one week ago asking her about this and told her what i was eating,so far no reply,hope to get another from you,many thanks.Sincerely,Tina.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Have yo checked, roughyl, the ratio of protein/carb/fat in your diet? What % of your calories are coming from each? it is hard to comment aboiut that unless we know about what distrubution you have.Now you may very well be right, buth there are an awful ot of diatery dogma out there (food intolerance aside) from Atkins to Zone (Zoned Out I call it) and verything in beween...but damned if it usually does not come down to the basic what goes in exceeds what goes out = added to body as stored fat...and that plateu is alwsys there in non-abusive diets.Be back tomorrowMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Have you checked, roughly, the ratio of protein/carb/fat in your diet? What % of your calories are coming from each? it is hard to comment aboiut that unless we know about what distrubution you have.Now you may very well be right, buth there are an awful ot of diatery dogma out there (food intolerance aside) from Atkins to Zone (Zoned Out I call it) and verything in beween...but damned if it usually does not come down to the basic what goes in exceeds what goes out = added to body as stored fat...and that plateu is alwsys there in non-abusive diets.Be back tomorrowMNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Look at that...Freudian Double Click Slip!!!


----------



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi Mike,Here is a sample of what i eat daily,it is almost the same each day.BREAKFAST- Oatmeal and some lindseeds.Water or Peppermint tea through the morning.LUNCH- Two slices of white bread,little flora low fat spread with two slices 98%fat free turkey slices or chicken.During the day water and peppermint tea,one Mangoor stewed apple.DINNER- Grilled Fish, or Chicken,two med potatoes,carrotts,broccoli and yes i can eat cabbage,no sauces or gravy.Between 9 or ten at night i may have one slice of toast or plain pitta bread. Sometimes i sneak an odd pack of very low fat crisps, for a treat and i get away with that, for now anyway.I take Fibregel Mebeverine three times a day before foodand my IBS is behaving well at the moment,the Peppermint tea is helping i think.I do agree with you about burning calories and i know i have always had to work hard at this and i suppose at 52 everything slows down.I hope i have given you enough info regardingProtein/Carb/Fat ratio.Hope you get the time to reply and again many many thanks.I must look into leapwell also.Tina.


----------



## sue keen (Feb 3, 2003)

HiI have had IBS for years and am approx 3 stone overeight and having problems shifting it. Could someone tell me more about 'Heathers Soluable Fibre' book and where I can get it.


----------



## bronï¿½ 123 (Jan 18, 2003)

Hi floozy,as far as i know you should get the info for ordering the book somewhere on this site.I am fairly new here but if i sus it out i will post a reply to you.Tina.


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I have moved from Atkins to Heathers HIGH soluable fiber diet. I've noticed LOTS of gas, and not the weight gain I thought I'd have...not loss either - much LESS hunger MUCH to my surprise...I keep it lowfat. Typical dayb- oatmeal L- Barley and chicken w yams and a little mayosnack - some chicken/rice D- Pasta w tuna and slight sprinkling of parmesansnack - oatmealI know, must be THOUSANDS of carbs, but I guess not high in cals, since my "meals" only take up the space of about 1cup of food. I eat several times a day (3-6). I also walk 1-2 hours a day, every day. I miss Atkins...but I think this high fiber diet is actually healthier - more nutritious/I keep to unprocessed foods and healthy fats only/unsat - I try to work in some healthy low glycemic vegs -yams/green peas etc...and stay away from the VERY high insoluable fibers. So - am I doing it right? Everything is improved, my appetite is really down, I feel full alot of the time (except first thing in the morning)...so that must mean the soluable fiber/slows the glycemic index-absorbtion rate of the sugars involved/many of which are fiber...have alot of gas and sometimes "D", but now taking some caltrate for that. I'm learning, new to this. I always think "God this meal must have like a MILLION carbs in it" but then I start eating and get FULL SO FAST - due to the soluable fiber. I think this is why people lose weight on this diet. I don't miss all that fat of Atkins, but when you do a low carb diet you HAVE to eat SOMETHING to make you feel FULL - and that would be FAT on Atkins...but it is SOLUABLE fiber on Heather's Diet. Am I getting this all correct here?Yes, on Atkins you eat almost no carbs/less than 50 carbs a day for most people, aren't hungry due to the high fat content and hence eat less calories (supposedly). On Heathers diet you can eat MUCH MORE, but you don't need to because the fiber makes you feel full fast - and hey, I think although we do need some fat in our diet (the good fats), going with the high carb/lower "good" fat diet is healthier for our colon our hearts and maybe even our waistlines...Others?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

BRONA..Sorryï¿½how did I lose track of this thread for so long? Just too much to do at this stupid thing they call a ï¿½jobï¿½ï¿½lemme see if there was anything I could have added to the discussion if I had been hereï¿½ï¿½suppose at 52 everything slows down.ï¿½Tell me about itï¿½I was just explaining to my son, to whom I sent a closet full of 32 in waist pants, how at the present age of 50 they all seemed to enter into a coordinated rebellion against me. Indeed for some reason every single one suddenly REFUSED TO BUTTON CLOSED at the waist! I mean I been wearing them 32 ï¿½s all y adult life and then to turn on me like that. Hmm.Anyway, since he is a 32 and I found through some open discussion over at the mall with other pants that the 34ï¿½s all agreed to take up where the 32ï¿½s left off I swore of those rebellious 32ï¿½s, sent them off to JustinNL with a warning to watch out for recalcitrant behavior, and repopulated my closet with my new allies, the 34ï¿½s.As far as calculating the composite ratio of the foods you gave me, the info would be enough but I would have to go and input the data into one of my comouter programs which does that sort of thing and I am sadly pressed for time. In the past I could have stopped and gladly done that for youï¿½now it appears of course that the fat ratio is probably 20% or less, just guessing, sicne you use very few fatty-add onï¿½s. What I will try to do is see if I can find you a program which might be available for you to do intake analysis online for free on someonesï¿½ website so you could input the data. I have not see ione but then again I have not looked since I had software in my computer for this ï¿½.I will let you know If I can find you a tool.Meantime, your daily intake does not look like it would support any more caloric restriction and sadly that exercise-thing is the best way to try to get past the set-pointï¿½and anything which builds muscle mass will increase your basal metabolism. Weight lifting is such a bore though I do understand. I donï¿½t do itï¿½except for that 16 oz of brew that I doe serisl deadlifts of from time to time.NSMITH:ï¿½So - am I doing it right?ï¿½Indeed with the plan you are following you are getting about what one would expectï¿½including the gas which sort of goes with the territory when you one tries to follow a fiber-based approach. The report of the sense of fullness is one of the key salient suggestions that you are getting the desired effect.Regardless of all the various theories and approaches and physiologic tricks various people associate with weight loss, the bottom line after one sheds any excess water weight which can come from lumenal events of intolerance in the gut we are still back to the basic calories in vs calories used and the latter must exceed the former to lose weight regardless of what form they come in. Just that some of those forms can, depending upon the person, have some effect on either variable.MNL


----------

